# zająć się czymś



## alejandro123

Sytuacja wygląda tak: dostałem maila i chcę odpisać, że zajmę się tą sprawą (tym) jak najszybciej.
Jaka będzie najbardziej naturalna forma?

Moja propozycja

"Your e-mail has been received and I will try to preceed shrotly." ( są jakieś inne sposoby do wyrażenia tego?)


----------



## Thomas1

Zawsze są. 
'pr*o*ceed' oznacza kontynuować coś.

'zająć się sprawą/tym' można przetłumaczyć jako:
'deal with the matter/it'
'get around to it' 
Drugie wyrażenie jest bardziej potoczne, i może pierwsze bardziej by pasowało do tonu maila (który, jak mi się wydaje, jest raczej oficjalny).


----------



## MateuszMoś

Jeżeli owa czynność wymaga Twojej pracy, czasu, poświęcenia; możesz użyć zwrotu: apply myself to it. To będzie znaczyło: przyłożę się do tego. Najlepszą opcją, moim zdaniem, jest ta, którą podał Thomas1, mianowicie, to deal with


----------



## NotNow

A  native speaker would probably say something like, _I'll get to it soon._


----------



## dreamlike

Opcji jest od groma, wszystko zależy od rejestru, który chcesz użyć. Ogólnie zgadzam się z Thomasem, że 'deal with' to dobre rozwiązanie. Jest jeszcze 'attend to', które jawi mi się jako bardziej formalne.

Your e-mail has been received and the issue/matter will be dealt with shortly.
 Your e-mail has been received and we will deal with the issue shortly.


----------



## alejandro123

Dzięki za pomoc.

A może powiedzieć tak: "I will handle this matter shortly."?


----------



## Thomas1

Biorąc pod uwagę oficjalny ton wiadomości powyższe zdanie pasowałoby do niej.


----------



## mcibor

W korporacji bardzo często widziałem użyty sam skrót
asap

(as soon as possible)

Jeżeli byś chciał odpowiedzieć pełnym zdaniem:

Thank you for your mail. I will deal with the matter asap.
(tak, jak napisał Thomas)


----------

